# Crappies After Iceout



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Fellow Crappie Fisherman?

Wondering if anyone has ever tried to get the crapies in the same spots as last ice.
Our lake realy has to warm up for the crappies to head to shallows as its big and deep. You would think that at the same times as last ice fishing, say late evening, that crappies would be catchable if they haven't come into the shallows yet.

I've thought that by positioning the boat so that you would have no movement and using the Vexilar that crappies could be caught deep. Any one have any successes.


----------

